# lédig



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Gondolom, nektek nem új a magyarban ez a kifejezés (én francia környezetben találkoztam vele először), de valaki tudja pontosan, hogy mit jelent? 

Két linket is találtam, amiből az egyik nem föltétlen megbízható, de a magyarázatok jónak tűnnek (ömlesztett, nem kicsomagolt árú, pl.gyümölcs, pucolt dió, hordós káposzta stb. itt), a másik megbízható, de a magyarázat épp az ellenkezője az előzőnek (és nem is logikus: kimért, előre csomagolt (gyümölcs) itt).

Köszönöm a válaszokat.


----------



## KennyHun

Én az előbbi, ömlesztett jelentésében ismerem. A boltban is mintha oda szokták volna ezt kiírni, ahol te válogatod össze a gyümölcsöket/zöldségeket, és nem előre csomagolt "pakkot" veszel.


----------



## tomtombp

Igen, sosem tudtam a Tescoban, hogy mit jelent. Azt, amit KennyHun írt. Az idézet nem működik, nem tudtam idézni.


----------



## francisgranada

Érdekes. Én ezt a szót ismerem "valahonnét" (talán a nagymamám használta ...), de eddig fogalmam se volt róla, hogy mit jelent. Tényleg használjátok, illetve kiírják a boltokban is? ... (nem Magyarországon élek, ezért a kérdés)

Amúgy nyilván német eredetű szóról van szó, aminek az eredeti éretelme ez.


----------



## Zsanna

@ francis: ezzel megleptél, nem is gondoltam volna, hogy ezt valaki (magyar anyanyelvű) ténylegesen használta.


----------



## KennyHun

Én sem hallottam még soha senkitől, csak kiírásban. Egyébként sem tudom elképzelni, milyen kontextusban lehetne..."Lédig vetted ezt a gyümölcsöt?" (Nem, Budapestig...)


----------

